# Lost my Toby 2/25/15



## waymel09 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm beyond heartbroken...I lost my black German Shepherd Toby this past Wednesday. He was almost 12 1/2 and I've had him since he was 7 weeks old. He was my sweet, smart, handsome boy that was like my child. He was a huge part of our family...everyone seems lost without him. He had a personality like no other and the minute anyone met him, they fell instantly in love.I didn't know how much I could love an animal until I first laid eyes on Toby at 7 weeks old. I don't know how to handle this grief. ???


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. He looks like a beautiful boy. Ollie is my first dog, I've never had to deal with a loss like yours. Just hang in there, the pain will ease.


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss and as time goes on it will get easier but if you are anything like me when it comes to my animals, I always think of them and i don't think i have ever not missed one of them. Sending prayers your way and its a comfort for me to know they may not physically be with me anymore but spiritually they will always be close to me :hugs:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When one loses their precious pet, a part of their heart is taken also! Rest assured, your precious Toby will always have that piece of your heart for as long as you live. Prayers and hugs, and yes, time does lessen the hurt. Deb


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Toby. The best thing you can do, is do not bottle up your feelings. Let it out and celebrate Toby's life with you.


----------



## waymel09 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. He went through everything with me. He would lick my face when I would cry...the unconditional love was just amazing. He taught me that no matter how I was, he loved me no matter what and same for him. They really are the most loyal dogs anyone could ever have...cherish every second.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. It is so hard but I hope that all the good memories will soon help to comfort you. RIP sweet Toby.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I hope coming her and talking about your beautiful boy helps you during this hard time. We all share the wonderful love for these dogs and no matter how much time we get with them, it's never enough.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The only real flaw I have found in my dogs is that their lives are inevitably too short. The price for the joy they bring me is the pain of their death.
I do get some solace in the thought that there's another dog out there who needs to move in - and it has always been the right dog.
May you find comfort in reflecting on the gifts your Toby brought you - the antics that caused laughter, the ones that caused frustration before they caused laughter, the comfort and joy he shared with you.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Cry your heart out. I am crying with you.


----------



## waymel09 (Feb 27, 2015)

It does make me feel better knowing I can share my heartache with all of you because you all understand the love between us and our Shepherds...no other love like it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that you lost your beloved black GSD. He was very lucky to have someone who loved him so much!

The first GSD that I lived with was my roommates dog, who was a black GSD named Toby. We'll just say that he was particular about his friends, but he loved me second only after his owner. We spent many hours and miles running together. 

My first GSD of my own was a beautiful black GSD and she was one of the finest dogs I have ever known.

And now I am fostering a GSD named Toby! Lots of tie-ins between the black dogs and the Tobys!

Please know that you are in my good thoughts. Cry your guts out - it is just about the only thing you can do right now. When your heart has healed a bit, consider bringing another dog into your life as a tribute to your beloved boy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! As Vadermomma just said the pain will lessen with time, but the first couple of days are going to be very tough! 

Try and hang onto the lifetime of memories you built! It's going to be a while but there will come a day when you will think of him and smile...tears will still fill your eyes but the soul numbing ache will be gone 

I kinda gasped when I saw your guy! Kinda struck really close to home! When we say we know your pain...yeah we can really relate!

Take care of yourself and your family and again so sorry!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> The only real flaw I have found in my dogs is that their lives are inevitably too short. The price for the joy they bring me is the pain of their death.


Well put and So say we all!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear you lost your Toby. He was a beautiful looking guy! My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose them, no matter when the time comes. We never have them long enough. Grieve as long as you need to. You will never forget, but your pain will lessen. I promise. In the future, I hope you will be able to open your heart to a new love. There is nothing like a wet nose to heal a broken heart. Some people even believe that once our beloved pets reach the rainbow bridge, they send us a special new pet to keep us company. Toby would not want you to be sad.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Toby. It is so hard to lose such a wonderful companion. You might find doing something in his name helps. A donation of some type to a rescue, writing about his life with you, make a memory garden. Rest in peace Toby. Peace to you.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy, hugs


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

((hugs)) You can handle the grief. You will struggle through it. The sun does come out again but even years from now, you may find yourself teary eyed from some happy memory. 

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very sorry for the loss of your handsome Toby :hugs: 

I lost my first GSD in 1999 and I still think about her and miss her. The pain will lessen over time, but you will always remember him and never forget the wonderful years spent together.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

waymel09 said:


> It does make me feel better knowing I can share my heartache with all of you because you all understand the love between us and our Shepherds...no other love like it.


We have all experienced what you are going through, some of us even fairly recently.

At 68 years, with dogs all my life, I have lost so many, and yet when I think about each one, I remember all the happy times with them, all the good things about them--but I can still easily shed tears about each and every one. What I found out long ago is the best thing for me was to find another dog, either a puppy or a rescue (yes, a GSD) that needs me as much as I need him or her. I realized long ago it's not being unfaithful to your lovely dog, but it honors him. It is the wonderful relationship I have had with every single one that urges me toward another. It really, really helps to deal with the pain, fill the time, by extending your heart to another. It doesn't mean you love Toby any less--but believe me, your heart is big enough to let another in. There's lots of room there! :hugs:

Susan


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

waymel09 said:


> I'm beyond heartbroken...I lost my black German Shepherd Toby this past Wednesday. He was almost 12 1/2 and I've had him since he was 7 weeks old. He was my sweet, smart, handsome boy that was like my child. He was a huge part of our family...everyone seems lost without him. He had a personality like no other and the minute anyone met him, they fell instantly in love.I didn't know how much I could love an animal until I first laid eyes on Toby at 7 weeks old. I don't know how to handle this grief. ???


Omg I'm so sorry. I have a sweet spot for the black shepherds they are so special. To have him for 12 1/2 years and then he is gone one day, I understand completely what you would be going through. I went through the same thing with my black one. Sometimes the loss will feel so gripping. Just let yourself mourn, let yourself talk about him. Keep his memories alive. Eventually, the good memories will overtake the sadness and you will be able to continue your life. A tip that helped me (my advice) I saved Sailor's things. His bed, collar, toys, pictures, etc... And I set up a little memorial for him in our bedroom. The times when I miss him too much, I will watch videos of him. That helps a little. I'm crying now for you, I'm so sorry. May he rest in peace. :-( I wished they lived forever. :-(


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier. He was a handsome boy.


----------

